# Patapum (similar to Ergo) hurts my back--what am I doing wrong? Is back carry generally more comfortable?



## Blanca78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi there. I just started trying my Patapum Baby Carrier (a near twin to the Ergo, I'm told) with my 16-lb, 5-month-old DD. Since most of what I've seen online are raves about its comfort, I'm surprised that I don't find it very comfortable. I haven't put her in a back carry yet, but in the front carry I feel like there is more strain on my upper back/shoulders than I expected, and the non-padded part of the strap cuts into my lower back uncomfortably. Is this normal? I'm pretty average sized--5'6" and a size 8-10. If I loosen the waist belt it puts more weight on my shoulders.

Has anyone else experienced this with the Patapum or the Ergo? The other weird thing about this carrier is just how tight the body seems to be. She doesn't seem uncomfortable in it, but it holds her VERY close to me. It's hard to imagine using it with a much bigger baby.

Are back carries generally more comfortable? Or am I maybe doing something wrong? I was so looking forward to something that would let me wear her for long walks but I'm not sure I've found it yet.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

I never tried the Patapum but I've used a few carriers that are similar in design and each feels different in where the weight is distributed and any pressure points.
I tried the Ergo and it didn't work for me at all, I felt uncomfortable and off balance.
The Beco Gemini was extremely comfortable even in a front carry when DD was 23 pounds, I think because I used it with the straps crossed in the back. But the Bamberoo is the best of all I have tried. The padding on the straps is amazing and the way mine is designed has long wrap type straps so that I can use different positions of them while wrapping around the baby to tie them. I think this allows for customized weight distribution.

I looked on the Patapum website and maybe you need to adjust the length of the straps to get your baby in a comfortable position. Make sure her knees are a bit higher than her bottom so that she is in a seated position, but not letting her sag back or down because that will pull on the straps. Yes, she will be very close to you, just like if you were carrying her.
The back carry is very supportive and in my opinion feels much more comfortable than a front carry especially as your baby gets bigger. I feel like I could carry DD (now 24-25 pounds) in a back carry all day and be comfortable. I've never really carried her longer than a couple hours but seriously it's like I hardly notice her weight.

If you can't get it comfortable, you may need to try a different carrier. I was very lucky to have a friend who let me try some of her carriers plus I am able to attend a babywearing group very close to me. Maybe there is one located near you where you can get advice and try carriers.

Another idea is you could try going on thebabywearer.com for lots of info and advice on different carriers. There is a section for each type and people who know a lot about them. Plus a great For sale or trade section where you could actually sell yours and get a different one if you decide that is the best option for you.

Good luck, it's great when you find the best choice to wear your baby!


----------



## Blanca78 (Jul 26, 2009)

thanks, this is super helpful! I was surprised at how close it holds the baby--I was afraid it would make her feel smooshed (I have big breasts so that may be part of it). I tried the Patapum again last night and it felt better (maybe I'm getting used to it?) but I'm gonna go to the store where I bought it and try on some other SSCs to see if there's a difference.

Ergo/Patapum wearers--would love more feedback.


----------



## teeg1973 (Oct 15, 2008)

I have an Ergo and a toddler Patapum. I bought the Patapum when my first DD was getting bigger (I wore her on my back until she was 3.5 and big for her age too). I have to say that I don't like it. I never could get DD1 comfortable in it and the extra strap (compared to the Ergo) made it impossible to get her in/out. Her feet were always getting tangled and it was generally a PIA. I ended up unthreading the extra strap (the one that connects to the base, so that the arm straps were constructed like the Ergo). This seemed to help, but I still had pain where I didn't with the Ergo. I even emailed the company at the time, but there were not any tips they could give me (and they really didn't get what I was talking about with the extra strap).

With my new babe the feel is more similar to the Ergo, but that might have to do with the baby weighing much less than DD1 did when I was trying to use it. I tried re-strapping the ones I had undone before and it was still uncomfortable so I think I might just remove them permanently. I hope this makes sense! So long story short, they promote it as being so much like the Ergo, but I don't agree. I am at least using mine now, which I simply refused to with DD1, so at least I don't feel like I totally wasted my money. I would like to try a few other soft structured carriers, but after this experience I am afraid to.

Sorry to be such a downer. I hope you find a way to make it work for you!

Good luck!

Tracy


----------



## Blanca78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks, Teeg--that is helpful. I have the baby Patapum, which doesn't have the extra strap (I read a lot of complaints online about that strap in the toddler version). Apparently you can use the baby version into toddlerhood, the body just isn't quite as tall.

I wore her in it for a walk last night and it was more comfortable--maybe I'm getting used to it--but still not as comfortable as I expected. I mean, it felt good to take it off and we only walked for half an hour. Just found out my favorite store is having a moving sale. They have some SSCs on sale so I think I will bring her in and see if I can find anything that's more comfortable. Maybe a Beco? I don't know. I'm going to keep trying the Patapum but if it doesn't grow on me I hope I can sell it. I only paid $40 so it's not a huge loss if I can't sell it for much.


----------



## crayon (Aug 24, 2002)

It is not quite an exact of the Ergo. It could be the design of the carrier is just not comfortable for your body. For front carry you may need to have a strap system that cross your back in an X so you get more support. My only suggestion to try- is not to loosen straps (as is a typical reaction) but to tighten them. Sometimes this can help.

But if not- there is no harm in trying to find one that fits you comfortably- and you will!


----------



## Mattee Petersen (May 19, 2011)

The patapum shoulder straps attach differently than the ergo. I like the ergo better because the straps loop behind the shoulders & attach under the arms. I didn's like the patapum because of where the childs legs had to go, I couldn't snug it up enough & have a comfortable fit. I hope that makes sense. I have a taller build & when it was tightened comfortably through the shoulders, the waist strap was way too high & it didn't distribute the weight evenly enough for me....


----------



## Dixit 88 (Nov 27, 2011)

The patapum is a bad imitation of the ergo, nothing more.

colors are toxic, fade in the first wash and rust metal parts.

Would be denounced to the police.

Say it is made in Italy and they do it in hong kong.


----------



## Blanca78 (Jul 26, 2009)

I can't speak for the colors fading because I haven't washed mine yet, and I don't know whether they are any more toxic than those dyes used in other similar carriers (do you have a source?). But as for the claim that it's made in Italy, they do have a line called Patapum Italia that is made in Italy (I'm just getting this from the website). The regular carriers are made in China, at least according to the label on mine. Ergos are also made in China, aren't they? I was tempted to get an Action Baby Carrier BECAUSE it was made in USA, but I found my Patapum on clearance at a local babywearing store and couldn't pass it up for $40.

At any rate, I have grown accustomed to mine and with some adjustments (the shorter straps suggestion was really helpful) I find it comfortable. For longer distances it's still not as comfortable as I thought it might be, but I'm not sure if it's my expectations or the carrier that are the problem. In a back carry, she feels nearly weightless. When the weather is better, I am going to try it out for some hikes and think about renting some other SSCs for comparison.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dixit 88*
> 
> The patapum is a bad imitation of the ergo, nothing more.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dixit 88 (Nov 27, 2011)

In Italy the law allows you to define "Made in Italy" products made abroad, but always packed Italia.Are made in China, however, and the brand "Made in Italy" is just to make them pay more. holders of the company Italy are two Mexicans who can not sell even a belt for the reasons I wrote above ... my information is very safe because it has already been denounced in Italy.

The ERGO is the true and valid safety certificates.
I think when it comes to children ought to be very very very serious.


----------

